# mener à / amener à / conduire à



## totallylost202

Salut!

J'ai besoin d'un petit éclaircissement. 

Je sais qu'en français, on peut dire *mener à*, *amener à* et *conduire à*, mais tous les trois sont-ils interchangeables? Suivent-ils une régle quelconque?

Exemple:

Blogueur, un métier qui peut *mener à* la mort

Si vous êtes *amené à* changer de véhicule, que devient votre Bonus Malus ? 

L'hydrogène pourrait-il *conduire* *à *une troisième revolution industrielle?


Alors.... quelle est la différence?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## melu85

Dans tes exemples, je dirais que mener et conduire sont interchangeables.
"être amené à" est une expression.
("j'ai besoin d'un petit éclaircissement")


----------



## totallylost202

J'ai ajouté votre correction (je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis éclairage, je n'ai pas besoin d'une lampe. ) Mais bon, il ne faut pas divaguer son mon faible niveau de français! (éclate en sanglots)   Merci pour toutes vos corrections.

*Mener à* et *conduire à* sont-ils toujours interchangeables?

En fait, j'ai aussi vu *amener à* sans le verbe être, désolé pour la mauvaise exemple. J'en peux trouver d'autres si vous vouliez!


----------



## melu85

"amener à"? (=amener quelquechose à quelqu'un? )
Oui, c'est plus facile avec des exemples. Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il existe une règle générale.


----------



## Xence

totallylost202 said:


> Si vous êtes *amené à* changer de véhicule, que devient votre Bonus Malus ?


Bonjour,

Ici "_amener_" est au sens figuré, _amener quelqu'un à faire quelque chose_. Je lirais cette phrase ainsi:

Si _des circonstances quelconques vous poussent à_ changer de véhicule...
ou bien:
Si _quelqu'un parvient à vous faire adopter l'idée de_ changer de véhicule...


----------



## totallylost202

melu85 said:


> "amener à"? (=amener quelquechose à quelqu'un? )
> Oui, c'est plus facile avec des exemples. Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il existe une règle générale.


 
Non, *amener quelqu'un à faire* quelque chose. 

Il me fut impossible de les *amener à* accepter le compromis.

Mais peut-on remplacer *amener à* par *conduire* *à* ou* mener à*?

Il me fut impossible de les *mener à* accepter le compromis. 


Est-ce que cette phrase marche?


----------



## itka

totallylost202 said:


> *Mener à* et *conduire à* sont-ils toujours interchangeables ?



Ces deux verbes ont de nombreux emplois et ils ne sont sans doute pas interchangeables à 100 %... mais ils le sont souvent !
Ils signifient : _diriger vers, faire aller à, entraîner vers, accompagner_... aux sens propre ou figuré :
_"Tous les chemins mènent à Rome"_ (= conduisent à Rome)
_"La débauche mène à la ruine_" (= conduit à la ruine)

_"Je conduis une Mercédès/un autobus"_ (pas de possibilité de remplacement par "mener")
Je me rends compte en écrivant ceci que "conduire" est très souvent utilisé pour parler d'un véhicule et "mener" dans les autres cas.


----------



## melu85

Pas sûr. "Il me fut impossible de les *amener à* accepter le compromis" est mieux.


----------



## itka

Oui, j'ai oublié "amener à" !

Je suis d'accord pour "Il me fut impossible de les *amener à* accepter le compromis".

Je dirais que *"mener à"* est plus directif, plus autoritaire et ne laisse pas place à un refus.
*"amener à"* implique, il me semble, qu'on prend la peine de convaincre la personne. On la guide sur le plan psychologique, par la réflexion, avec des arguments.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour!
Si je dis: je conduis les enfants à l'école. Normalement c'est en véhicule ou à pied?
Si c'est à pied, quelle est la différence entre conduire, mener et amener dans le cas de
conduire, amener, mener un enfant à l'école?
Ou conduire/amener/mener un étranger vers le pagoda


----------



## Maître Capello

annie21 said:


> Si je dis: je conduis les enfants à l'école. Normalement c'est en véhicule ou à pied?


C'est a priori en véhicule. À pied, on dira plutôt _accompagner_.


----------



## annie21

Si je dis: conduire un aveugle dans les rues? C'est aussi en véhicule?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas particulier, c'est à pied. La question est de savoir si la personne se dirige elle-même ou pas.


----------



## annie21

Donc, conduire peut signifier: en véhicule et à pied. Si quand c'est à pied, conduire a le sens de guider, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça, mais on utilise alors ce verbe avant tout pour un aveugle ou une personne ayant des difficultés à se diriger par elle-même.


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> Donc, conduire peut signifier: en véhicule et à pied.


C'est le contexte qui permettra de  faire la différence, à mon avis.


> conduire
> 
> Mener quelqu'un, un animal avec soi vers un lieu déterminé, les accompagner à pied ou avec un véhicule : Conduire des troupeaux aux champs.
> Transporter quelqu'un, quelque chose dans un véhicule vers un lieu déterminé : Chauffeur, conduisez-moi à la gare Saint-Lazare.


----------



## annie21

Maître, vous avez dit: on utilise alors ce verbe avant tout pour un aveugle ou une personne ayant des difficultés à se diriger par elle-même. Donc, si je dis le guide nous conduit à visiter le Palais. C'est incorrect, n'est-ce pas?
Et Jean Claude, merci pour la citation. Mes questions résident surtout dans l'identité de la personne qui est accompagnée. Est-ce que c'est comme Maître Capello a dit: quand on conduit qn à pied, le qn qui est accompagné est souvent une personne qui a des difficultés à se diriger par elle-même? Mais dans le Petit Larousse que vous avez cité, cela n'est pas précisé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans le contexte d'une visite guidée, dire "Le guide nous conduit au Palais de ..... pour le visiter/ pour la visite." est parfaitement correct.

Le_ Petit Robert _donne aussi ces exemples: _Conduisez-moi jusqu'à lui._ ; _conduire ses invités jusqu'à la porte
_
Pas besoin d'être _un aveugle ou une personne ayant des difficultés à se diriger par elle-même _pour être conduit (à pied) quelque part. (Certes, M.C.  a écrit "_avant tout_", mais je n'ajouterais pas cette restriction.)


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Dans le contexte d'une visite guidée, dire "Le guide nous conduit au Palais de ..... pour le visiter/ pour la visite." est parfaitement correct.


Ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément, mais cela rentre dans le cas que j'ai donné plus haut : les personnes dépendent du guide pour aller au palais en question ; elles ne peuvent y aller toutes seules.



> _Conduisez-moi jusqu'à lui._


Dans ce cas également, la personne ne peut (ou ne veut) y aller par elle-même ; on doit la conduire jusqu'à lui.



> _conduire ses invités jusqu'à la porte_


J'aurais plutôt dit _reconduire ses invités jusqu'à la porte_…


----------



## JClaudeK

En quoi "Le guide nous conduit au Palais" vous paraît-il étrange, si je puis me permettre ?

Voici quelques exemples du Net (sur des sites "sérieux)
_- Le guide de haute-montagne conduit_ et accompagne des personnes dans des excursions ou des ascensions.
- la promenade est facile, mais _le guide ne vous conduit_ pas ici pour vous divertir 
- Certes _le guide, le conférencier, conduit_ le visiteur de surprise en surprise à la découverte de lieux pittoresques 
- _Le guide qui nous conduit_ est un des rares hommes échappés au massacre de M. de Poumayrac


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aurais simplement dit : _Le guide nous a fait visiter le Palais_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'avais modifié mon « étrange » initial en « pas spontanément ». Peut-être ne l'avez-vous pas remarqué ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Effectivement, "le guide nous conduit à ..." ne serait pas non plus mon "premier choix" mais c'est une possibilité parmi d'autres, non ?
Et c'est ça qui importe à annie, me semble-t-il.

Edit (30 min plus tard):
Non, je n'avais pas vu les modifications en #19
Maintenant, je peux souscrire à ce que vous avez dit.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! D'après ce que vous avez dit, je pourrais conclure que: conduire=guider?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Contexte spécifique/particulier (le _Pater noster_): "...ne nous soumet pas à la tentation", "ne nous mène/amène pas dans..." (pour (plus simplement) "ne nous tente pas"?).


----------



## Maître Capello

annie21 said:


> D'après ce que vous avez dit, je pourrais conclure que: conduire=guider?


Souvent, mais pas toujours. Par exemple, on conduit un véhicule, mais on ne le guide pas… ou en tout cas, pas dans la majorité des cas.


----------



## annie21

Si l'on est à pied, je peux dire que conduire=guider?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non plus. Même à pied, les deux verbes sont semblables, mais ils ne sont pas interchangeables dans tous les cas.


----------



## annie21

Mais d'après ce que vous avez cité en haut, je pourrais remplacer conduire par guider, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## J.Claude

Bonjour!
Moi aussi, j'ai des doutes.
On utilise quel verbe dans cette phrase?
"La lecture de ce livre me *mène* /me *conduit*/ m'*amène* à une vision pessimiste du monde".
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Au sens figuré, les trois verbes sont possibles, mais dans le contexte de votre phrase, j'emploierais plus spontanément _donner_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> dans le contexte de votre phrase, j'emploierais plus spontanément _donner_


Avec toutefois une nuance de sens :
-  _La lecture de ce livre *me donne* une vision pessimiste du monde_ => j'adopte tout simplement le point de vue du livre, il n'y a pas de démarche personnelle ;
- ce sera pareil avec *me conduit* ;
- _La lecture de ce livre *m'amène à* une vision pessimiste du monde _=> je fais une démarche de réflexion personnelle qui, _in fine_, m'incite à adopter le point de vue du livre.

C'est pourquoi, dans ce contexte, je préfère « amener ».


----------

